# when should i clean nest box?



## CJ2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a clutch of 3 cockatiesl, Im wanting to know when can i clean out the nesting box? or is it even safe? the babies ages are 7 days old, 5, and 3 days old.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

On the basis of the nesting material you have used.check inside how dirty it is.considering it clean everything


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I usually don't clean the box til the babies are older and can stand being out of the box for longer. If it starts to smell, you can add fresh bedding to the top to help with that. The babies being in a dirty nest box does help them build up some immunity and obviously parent tiels in the wild don't clean their nests so it wont hurt the babies.


----------



## CJ2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you. Its not real dirty it has no smell, i was just wondering so again Thanks so much!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You don't have to clean it at all if you don't want to - wild cockatiels don't clean the nest and it's natural for the babies to grow up in a pile of their own poop. There's more info at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------

